# Record rips for commercial CD/digital/modern commercial re-release



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

By the Title, I mean the producers of the commercial-release product (CD, download, streaming) ONLY had access to groove-based sources (LP, 78, micro-groove, etc) and NOT tape. Transcriptions can vary based on multiple factors: cond. of source disks, transcription equipment, skill of engineers, etc.

*Do you own any in your collection?*

I have a few. Recent acquisition is the _mostly _impressive ...
_George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra: The Forgotten Recordings _(SOMM) ... putatively sourced from RARE Book of the Month LPs.










I also have files I have ripped myself from my own LP collection (if carefully done, yield very good results, even superior to _commercial _digital remasters ). Others ripped files were acquired from friends with myriad collections of recordings or playback/ripping gear.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Klemperer Concertgebouworkest (CD)








The 1951 concert (Janácek and Bartók) were originally recorded on acetates. The sound quality is not too bad. (Schönberg was transfered from a private recording of radio braodcast using an amature tape recorder.)


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Good that you mentioned acetates.
I'm assuming most of the pre-40s remasters (Toscanini, etc) were acetate. 
Like those from:









Pristine Classical - The Greatest Music, The Finest Sound


Superb award-winning historic classical, jazz and blues recordings restored and remastered to the highest standards. CDs, HD downloads and streaming services.




www.pristineclassical.com




Example: 
TOSCANINI An All-Debussy Concert (1936) - PASC113








TOSCANINI An All-Debussy Concert (1936) - PASC113


overviewfb55cd020f0643f08418183279e63a5fDEBUSSY Le Martyr de San Sébastien (excerpts) DEBUSSY Prélude à l'Après-midi d'un FauneDEBUSSY NocturnesDEBUSSY Images: 2. IbèriaDEBUSSY La Damoiselle ElueDEBUSSY La Mer Recorded Sunday 19th April 1936Total Duration: 1hr 50:43Bidú Sayão, sopranoRose...




www.pristineclassical.com




May have been sourced from film soundtrack.???


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, I have many. I have done a couple thousand(!) myself, and bought a hundred-or-so commercial ones. You're right, properly done they can be the equal of, or superior to, master tape releases. One I have, Lancaster & Lumley's "Marscape," I didn't even realize is was a vinyl dub until somebody pointed it out to me.

My rip of Shadowfax's first LP was substituted for the commercial version by Joy Greenberg. My rips of Eric Schoenberg, Gregory Taylor, Charles Ditto and a couple others have been offered by the artists as their "digital re-releases."


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mastering is an art and science, so the mastering engineer has to be skilled and passionate in his project.
Often, the energy and passion (and $$, of course) went into the FIRST commercial release of the recording. For THOSE reasons alone -- and NOT the digital vs analog debate, per se -- the FIRST commercial release is the one to seek. 
An example of this may be Telarc digital-recording LPs. Many sound better than the CD version!
All that said, certain originals (pre- high fidelity era) can be cleaned up and revamped, as what Pristine Classical has done.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe that all, or virtually all of Naxos HIstorical opera releases are sourced from LP's.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Bear in mind, commercial tape recorders were only invented during the Second World War. Anything before that was probably captured on acetate discs.


----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

I swear, this recording of the Bach orchestral suites by Kuijiken and La Petite Bande I got from one of Sony's budget boxes is taken from a needle drop.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A good number of the Marzendorfer Haydn symphonies on Scribendum are taken fron vinyl, as some of the master tapes have been lost...


----------

